# Electric Mountainboard



## noahmrogers (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.riaceauto.com/eboard.html

http://www.youtube.com/user/noahmrogers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o92u7DwsbEQ

Finished it a couple days ago. 

25mph
3000 watts
brushless rc motor


I'm going to sell it on ebay in a week. I really liked building it, so I might do it again much later if it sells. It's ridiculously fast for essentially a skateboard


----------



## mill (Aug 22, 2008)

i do some downhill boarding myself, that thing looks like a lot of fun, where did you get that belt cog for the driven wheel and how is it mounted?


----------



## noahmrogers (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the belts and pulleys from SDP-SI.com

I put the large pulley on a lathe and took out the hub so I could fit the mountain board axle through it. 
I drilled the bolt pattern into the large pulley on a drill press. 
Then I simply used longer bolts for the hub that went through the pulley


----------



## wheelbarrow (Sep 22, 2008)

i too am a bit of a mountain boarder (although not much recently), how does this perform on hills? how much does the battery weigh and what voltage is it? 25mph is pretty nice
ive got batteries and motors kicking around at home butmotors are all 230v and batteries all 12v. would the transformer from an old battery charger convert this?


----------



## om27 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey, the picture is missing from the location that you have mentioned. Can you pls try uploading it?


----------



## powerboardguy (Feb 8, 2009)

noahmrogers said:


> http://www.riaceauto.com/eboard.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/noahmrogers
> 
> ...


We've been building electric skateboards for over five years, and this is the first time I've seen one built with an RC motor. Could you tell me what type of Axi motor you used, type of motor controller, and if this motor provides low end torque. I've really got a lot of questions. We build a similar board, the GI, check out www.e-glide.com. I want to experiment with RC motors and lithiums, and am very curious of the potential of the smaller brushless RC motors. Thanks, Dave


----------

